# Pre existing conditions-possible to get international health insurance cover?



## Mazl (Nov 21, 2012)

I am currently waiting for my residency visa to come through here in Dubai but in the mean time I need to have a few tests done at the hospital for a pre-existing condition, does anyone know of any good health insurers who will cover me for this?

Thanks.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Mazl said:


> I am currently waiting for my residency visa to come through here in Dubai but in the mean time I need to have a few tests done at the hospital for a pre-existing condition, does anyone know of any good health insurers who will cover me for this?
> 
> Thanks.


We use AETNA


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Insurers normally have a waiting period before you can claim on pre-existing conditions, which you obviously have to declare when you take out the policy. Really depends what it is.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Mazl,

I can recommend Daman.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I use Bupa/Oman Insurance and they allow pre-existing conditions after a waiting period.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mazl said:


> I am currently waiting for my residency visa to come through here in Dubai but in the mean time I need to have a few tests done at the hospital for a pre-existing condition, does anyone know of any good health insurers who will cover me for this?
> 
> Thanks.



I note posters have made 'recommendations', but these are based on limited personal experience and not professional knowledge.

If you are looking to arrange an individual policy insurers will not cover pre-existing conditions, unless you have an existing plan in which case it may be possible. Even the odd company that says it will consider doing so hardly ever does. Think of it from a business point of view.

Most individual plans exclude pre-existing conditions for 24 months. Provided you have had no treatment and no symptoms for this amount of time, something you have had before may then be covered.

Company plans are different as with schemes for 10 people or more it is possible, at a cost, to disregard medical history.

The insurance companies that offer good personal cover are different from those operating in the corporate market, with different plans, terms and costs. The 'best' company depends on a variety of factors including area and scope of cover, budget and service factors from the provider. An experienced broker can assist with giving you impartial advice on this important issue.


----------



## Montserrat Cano (Mar 26, 2013)

*Check with a broker*

Hello!

I'd check with _/snip_, as they would be able to point you in the right direction quickly.

Good luck with your residency!


----------

